# Serious algae problem



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are the specs on the tank.
10 gallon
DIY hood running 2 23watt cfl bulbs 6 hours a day
DIY Co2
2 x aquaclear 20 HOB filters
50 watt heater
Dose once a week with flourish 

Plants
Micro chain sword 
Narrow leaf chain sword
Anubis Congensis 
Unknown grass

Fish 
3 female guppies

Here are pictures of the tank










My question is should I dose more ferts, less ferts, or less light?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jacca5,

Add more plants, especially fast growing stem plants that will absorb nutrients and cut down on light reaching the substrate and try dosing your Flourish twice a week once you get more plants in there.

10 gallon; 2X13 watt 12 hr photoperiod


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have more plants coming this week. I will put them in there and cut the lights down to 4hrs a day.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

we have the same lighting and tank. you could refer to my journal I have up on here. definitely get Alot more plants. make co2 as consistent as possible, start off dosing twice a week, but wait until you have more plants. maybe even throw some floaters in there, I got duckweed in my tank and it has alot of benefits. how's your tap water? if you don't dose with that high of light and DIY co2 you'll get algae garunteed. if you dose macros and your tap is soft, you'll most likely see algae. if you dose nutrients with high lighting and your co2 is inconsistent, you'll see algae. 

I've actually raise my lighting about 3-4" with coat hangers and I'm running them about 10 hours a day. thinking of even possibly doing a siesta. 

anyway, feel free to resort to my journal and learn fromy mistakes I've made so you won't have to go through them. hope your tank comes out great for you! cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I will read your journal. I have 2 orders of plants from the swap and shop coming so I will put them in there and then up the dosing of flourish.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

jacca5 said:


> I will read your journal. I have 2 orders of plants from the swap and shop coming so I will put them in there and then up the dosing of flourish.


is your tap hard or soft? trace elements are almost if not just as important. what plants do you have on keeping?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

My ph is around 7.0 I have never checked the hardness. I need to get a test kit for hardness. I will get one this weekend. The plants I have coming are b.japonica and a Gordon Richards R.A.O.K package.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

don't know what's in the ROAK, but you should do fine with the japonica. awesome plant btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

2 23watt cfl bulbs 6 hours a day <--- that is a bit high for a 10G. Even if its like 5 inches off the tank surface, I don't think you need that much light for a 10G. I could grow a wide range of plants successfully with just 15W right above the surface of the tank.


----------



## Cneon (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 to ProjectCode. 46 watts of light in a 10 gallon with DIY CO2, no ferts and a low plant load is pretty high. 

I run 30 watts (2x15w) suspended 4 inches over mine, with pressurized CO2 and dosing EI.

Growing Dwarf Hair Grass, crypts, jungle val and a mystery plant happily.


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am gonna add more plants. After I add more plants if I still have problems with the algae I will modify the hood to just 1 bulb instead of 2.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

ProjectCode858 said:


> 2 23watt cfl bulbs 6 hours a day <--- that is a bit high for a 10G. Even if its like 5 inches off the tank surface, I don't think you need that much light for a 10G. I could grow a wide range of plants successfully with just 15W right above the surface of the tank.


5" off the substrate with a glass cover and 46watts. it definitely is a bit high. as I've found IME the slightest miscalculation triggers algae. definitely not the same route I'm going to take with my 55 though. beginners over enthusiasm is what's to blame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think I am gonna down grade my lights to 13 watts x2. That will almost cut it in half and see if that helps.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

jacca5 said:


> I think I am gonna down grade my lights to 13 watts x2. That will almost cut it in half and see if that helps.


don't expect it to disappear drastically and suddenly. Rome wasn't built in a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh i know that. Nothing good ever happens in this hobby drastically.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

i cant tell from your pics what kind of algae you are having issues with but I would guess that you at least have some BBA which is black beard looking stuff. How would you describe the algae/s you have in the tank?

Your decision to make the tank 2x13w isa very good choice, I was going to recommend that but you decided before I saw the thread! 

Like was stated earlier keep your co2 as constant as possible. Having fluctuating/low co2 can be just as bad if not worse than no co2 at all. If you have some extra cash and are really serious about this hobby, do yourself a favor and get a pressurized system. It will be the single most important thing you will purchase for this hobby and really it pays for itself by allowing you to not have to worry about messing with the diy within a month of having it.


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

The algae kinda looks like a dark green hair on everything. I will take a better picture of it when I get home. 
I am considering purchasing a co2 system for my 10 and one for my wife's 55 after Christmas. Any recommendations on a good one?


----------



## jacca5 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the algae. I changed out the 23watt bulbs for 13watt bulbs.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

jacca5 said:


> Here are some pictures of the algae. I changed out the 23watt bulbs for 13watt bulbs.


http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

It isn't necessarily correct to say that 2 23W bulbs is giving 46 watts of light. If each bulb has it's own reflector and is only lighting half the tank (which is how it should be) than you just have 23W's lighting the tank.

Next you need to look at how far from the substrate the lights are mounted.

I highly suggest this article written by Hoppy. He's done extensive testing of different lighting methods and bulbs.

Good luck on your algae... my 10 Gallon is giving me all sorts of problems, too.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That is beard algae. You can get rid of that type by adding CO2 or dosing flourish excel. It isn't a very hardy algae.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

I would concur about CO2. Make sure it is as consistent and distributed as evenly as possible. Run at least two bottles and change one per week. Maybe use one liter bottles since it is only a ten gallon tank. I see you are using two HOB filters which are very good at out gassing CO2 as well as oxygenating your water. Perhaps you could look into a small canister of a sponge filter. As was also suggested, get regular on your macros and micros. Good luck.

stu


----------

